# Sandcastle / provincetown



## ck3209ck (Sep 13, 2015)

Looking for information/news about Sandcastle resort at Provincetown


----------



## theo (Sep 13, 2015)

ck3209ck said:


> Looking for information/news about Sandcastle resort at Provincetown



The search function is your friend. There have been *dozens* of TUG posts about this place and its' changes in ownership and management (and other issues) in the past year or two. See the blue task bar near the top of this page, 7th option to the right. Enter Sandcastle and read to your heart's content.


----------



## ck3209ck (Oct 4, 2015)

*sandcastle resort*



theo said:


> The search function is your friend. There have been *dozens* of TUG posts about this place and its' changes in ownership and management (and other issues) in the past year or two. See the blue task bar near the top of this page, 7th option to the right. Enter Sandcastle and read to your heart's content.



did you get letter SANDCASTLE LEGAL TEAM


----------



## theo (Oct 7, 2015)

ck3209ck said:


> did you get letter SANDCASTLE LEGAL TEAM



I don't personally know the resort  and / or what you're even talking about. I merely suggested (and hereby do so once again) that you make the effort to actually conduct a search of TUG posts, since there was a lot of TUG activity and posting by people owning at or otherwise directly involved with this Sandcastle facility.


----------



## Pat H (Oct 7, 2015)

The new management/owners - Nevs, etc., have been ripping off owners for years. They have not been paying the m/f's on all the units they own. A huge assessment was levied on the owners three years ago but was not paid on any of the units owned by Nevs. One of the owners filed a lawsuit on several issues and won. Some of the isssues were the way the assessment was divided among the weeks/size, access to a list of all the owners, Nevs failure to pay m/f's/assessment. 

Nevs then sent a letter to the owners filled with misinformation trying to scare owners into staying away from joining the owners group. It's ridiculous to think that the amount of rent from Nevs' weeks would come anywhere to offsetting the m/f's they would pay. I doubt that Nevs owns very many summer weeks and very few weeks outside of summer would garner much income rental.


----------



## ck3209ck (Nov 10, 2015)

*sandcastle legal group*

Sandcastle legal group email is sandcastlepeople@gmail.com


----------

